# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Помогите настроить принтер))) (на Win 7 64)

## Сергевна

Принтер Brother HL-2035R. Дрова родные. После установки Win 7 пытаюсь настроить печать принтера. Дрова устанавливаются, комп принтер видит, пробная страница распечатывается. При отправки задания на печать ничего не происходит. Принтер даже не мигает. На официальном сайте производителя принтера в возможных ошибках заметила, что в портах в строке USB001 "Порт виртуального принтера" должно отображаться название моего принтера. Его там нет, вообще все пусто. Может дело в кабеле USB? Я даже не знаю где и что искать... Помогите пожалуйста. На предыдущей версии Win XP вообще проблем не было.

----------


## groks

Если не было проблем с кабелем на ХР, то откуда они в 7орке? Тем более что стартовая печатается. Проблема софтовая. Удалить принтер, зачистить следы от неудачной установки, пробовать поставить заново. Иногда легче ставится, когда указан inf файл, чем из инсталлятора.

----------


## Сергевна

Спасибо! Вы правы. Так оно и есть. Удалила старье, закачала драйвера с официального сайта производителя, теперь все работает.

----------


## pearlofrup

Установил пунто, а при выходе на рабочий стол его нет в панельке задач, помогите как его настроить чтобы не запускать его вручную

----------

